# New Canadian study--home Schooling works!



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2007)

Frasier Institute released a new study that concludes that Home schooling works. Especially for parents with low levels of education themselves. Often this is considered a key indicator that the children will do poorly in school. However homeschooling seems to mitigate the influence of this and other risk factors.

Story about the report is here The Fraser Institute -- News Releases -- Home schooling improves academic performance and reduces impact of socio-economic factors


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the article. So they are finally telling us what we've known for a long time, children need their parents, not just for care giving.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a chart from the HSLDA which shows the difference in results of the certified to teach parent and the low level of education parent. This always surprises people.







What gets me is that these studies make it sound like homeschooling is a new fad and tests are now being done to measure the efficacy. The obvious is that homeschooling is the tried and true norm throughout history and public school is the new invention that is failing more and more. I love to ask skeptics "Where did parents ever get the idea that they could teach their own children? Appalling!" When they stop and think of it, it sounds absurd. People think there is some magic and mysterious technique to teaching their children and yet they teach their kids everyday without thinking about it. When a parent STARTS thinking about it, we call it homeschool. It's teaching your children with a purpose in mind.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm surprised at the number stating the average home schooler spends $4,000 a year per child. I can promise you my parents didn't do that. I was just having a conversation with a coworker yesterday, and pointing out how people just assume the government knows better how to educate children than parents do. It was just really hard for him to comprehend the model, even when I explained that it is the public schooling model that is new and unproven (if anything it's proven unsuccessful).


----------



## KMK (Oct 5, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> What gets me is that these studies make it sound like homeschooling is a new fad and tests are now being done to measure the efficacy. The obvious is that homeschooling is the tried and true norm throughout history and public school is the new invention that is failing more and more.



People are so short sighted by nature. Publicly subsidized education has only been around 100 years or so. It is an experiment that has failed. OBVIOUSLY! And so many do not see it!


----------



## SRoper (Oct 5, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> I'm surprised at the number stating the average home schooler spends $4,000 a year per child. I can promise you my parents didn't do that. I was just having a conversation with a coworker yesterday, and pointing out how people just assume the government knows better how to educate children than parents do. It was just really hard for him to comprehend the model, even when I explained that it is the public schooling model that is new and unproven (if anything it's proven unsuccessful).



The article doesn't say "per child," although it is a bit ambiguous.

"The report notes that in the U.S., home schooling families spend less than $4,000 per year on home schooling..."


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 5, 2007)

SRoper said:


> bradofshaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised at the number stating the average home schooler spends $4,000 a year per child. I can promise you my parents didn't do that. I was just having a conversation with a coworker yesterday, and pointing out how people just assume the government knows better how to educate children than parents do. It was just really hard for him to comprehend the model, even when I explained that it is the public schooling model that is new and unproven (if anything it's proven unsuccessful).
> ...



I think you're right. It sounds like they were contrasting the public school cost of $9,600 per child with the less than $4,000 per family for home schooling. I think my parents bought a few new books each year, but certainly would not have had to spend anywhere near $4,000 for materials for all 4 of us. It really is amazing how people don't see the monumental waste of the cost of public schooling alone. Then they cry, "if we only had more funding!" Yeah, sure!


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 5, 2007)

I was abit taken back by that $4,000 figure too, since I homeschool my children (everything considered) for much less than that. 

I read an article a few months back (Wish I could find it now) which compared the highest cost per student schools in the country and the lowest cost per student schools with their standardized test scores. The studies showed that on average, the more money spent per student (in public education), the lower the test scores. These schools were also rated on quality of education and the lower cost per students schools had a higher quality of education (whatever that is)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to know where the $4000 per child comes from.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 5, 2007)

The article also mentioned poor kids doing worse in school due to not having access to computers and public libraries (why, I'm not sure). Granted, these things can help contribute to education, but the idea that kids can't have a proper education without computers is ludicrous and really pretty funny.

Even if he never sees a computer until he gets to college, a kid with good critical thinking skills should be able to figure out the basic computer skills he needs to survive.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 5, 2007)

And recently I saw an article lamenting that the US *still* does not have universal preschool!
I wonder if the $4000 comes from people who put a school in their home, instead of homeschooling.


----------



## KMK (Oct 5, 2007)

py3ak said:


> And recently I saw an article lamenting that the US *still* does not have universal preschool!
> I wonder if the $4000 comes from people who put a school in their home, instead of homeschooling.



Mandatory preschool is on the horizon for CA! Pretty soon public servants will be picking the infants up at the hospital and starting the statism indoctrination program.


----------

